# san jac river below the dam



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

where is all the fishing reports from below the dam San Jacinito river


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think you mean the Trinity River, below the LLD.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I believe he is actually meaning below the Dam in Jacinto below Lake Houston. Usually good reports of crappie around this time. No reports may mean LOTS of fish! lol


----------



## D-I-A (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been hearing they are catching reds up by good times marina. It's going to be a tough year for the crappie again below the dam.


----------



## BIGDADDY22 (Mar 30, 2010)

I hate to hear that, I wish we had gotten more rain during the winter months to flush more Crappie thru the dam, i may try if this weekend anyway, if I do I will send a report.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

no reports,,, LOL I wonder why.. don't think they aren't there.... just saying!!! 

yall must be new around here. good luck finding a parking spot at good times FYI


----------



## BIGDADDY22 (Mar 30, 2010)

I called Good Times Marina and trhey said catfish were biting but crappie were few and far between. But all they know is what the fishermen will tell them, and you know the old saying about fishermen!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

BIGDADDY22 said:


> I called Good Times Marina and trhey said catfish were biting but crappie were few and far between. But all they know is what the fishermen will tell them, and you know the old saying about fishermen!


I little hint,,,, go talk and look in ice chest... most people leave asap after box is full. they'll talk but you better go BS and ask nicely. then they'll give you exact spot if your half way cool about it and offer them a cold one! :cheers: js!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Still catching trout and redfish in the river, I'm sure the crappie are few and far between


----------



## BIGDADDY22 (Mar 30, 2010)

Went monday afternoon for a couple hours. Tried several jig colors & also minows to boot for the crappie & notta one. Time to move on & start fishing some of the lakes for the crappie, it ain't happening below the dam.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> I little hint,,,, go talk and look in ice chest... most people leave asap after box is full. they'll talk but you better go BS and ask nicely. then they'll give you exact spot if your half way cool about it and offer them a cold one! :cheers: js!


A cold *one* for a secret spot!?!! I'm going to bring a cold keg!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

old timers don't need a kegs.. just someone interested in how they did.








find the gentleman in the kingfisher style boat. the crappie are there. those salt fish up there have four eyes from being around riverside to long.. yuck! but under the dam you can catch cats, crappie, whites, reds, flounder, and specks,,, on shiners  maybe! lol


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

I am heading to GT Marina. Thanks Waterspout.


----------



## capt. baldy (Apr 12, 2009)

In my experiece, if water has not come over the dam,crappie are very scarce. I have fished there since early 60s. Drought years are slow.


----------



## BIGDADDY22 (Mar 30, 2010)

You are correct Capn, We needed alot of rain during the cold winter months to flush the crappie from lake houston through the dam. It did not happen & therefore we are going to have a slow year for crappie below the dam.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

For those of you chasing reds & trout in the San Jac, could you give us some hints on the general location? I'm not asking for specific spots, but say...north or south of hwy 90?? I fished there in the 1960's a lot and remember catching a ladyfish right behind the dam, but not reds or specs. I'll catch & release so there will be no loss to ya!!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've caught some reds recently at the dam and by new port beach. I'll start by fishing any shoreline with rocks with a spinnerbait or chatterbait, if that don't work out I'll try and throw it by some logs or trees in the water. 

Sometimes you can find birds working but that's been very rare for me in the river. Find bait and structure. If your not catching much by the **** work your way towards the bay.

I also like to bring a crank bait, if you find some trout and all your catching is dinks. Tie on the crank bait and get deeper.


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Still catching trout and redfish in the river, I'm sure the crappie are few and far between


i have caught a couple of reds below the dam in the pass but i have never seen a speck pulled out of there not to say that it dosent happen just never witness it


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

This year has been slower than the past 2 years. The past 2 years were great to me, had a limit of everything every time we went out! Hell during that big drought I would put in at loves and fish there point(where the pipe is) and be done with a couple trout limits in under an hour every time. Also did well on flounder both gigging and fishing close to the ****.


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

flatsmaster14 said:


> This year has been slower than the past 2 years. The past 2 years were great to me, had a limit of everything every time we went out! Hell during that big drought I would put in at loves and fish there point(where the pipe is) and be done with a couple trout limits in under an hour every time. Also did well on flounder both gigging and fishing close to the ****.


thanks for the info been traveling to 
port o for my specks and red when i could of been in my back yard lol


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Flatsmaster. I fished it a couple years ago in the bad drought. Caught a few specs and got broke off on what I thought was a big redfish. I grew up fishing it and enjoy going back after many years.


----------

